
HotBot - MilnerRoute
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HotBot
======
nerdb0t
hotbot used to be backed by inktomi. fun fact: inktomi was the first search
engine to use "shared-nothing clustering" (what everyone calls server farms
nowadays) to power it's back end. it was a cluster of sparc machines.

